# Lavadora no gira el agitador



## taniaeh (May 23, 2013)

resulta que al poner a funcionar la lavadora llena de agua y al terminar se escucha el ruido que gira el agitador pero no gira en realidad cuando abro latapa no se ve que giro, pense en cambiar el agitador pero esta en buenas condidciones el astriado, la transmision es nueva, la banda correcta y el motor trabaja, centrifuga muy bien y realiza todos los ciclos en general pero no gira el agitador es una lavadora whirpool modelo wla7824bz1


----------



## solaris8 (May 23, 2013)

algunas lavadoras cuando abris la tapa , se paran, o sea el agitador no se mueve


> la transmision es nueva


hace cuanto la cambiaste, algunas llevan freno, lo revisaste?
subi unas fotos, a ver que se ve


----------

